# Using current 24" iMac without glass



## smithy (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

What's your thoughts of using the current iMac without the glass panel in place? This would be to avoid the glare and such of the screen and hopefully to make it more accurate for colour-specific work. 

Cheers


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 25, 2009)

Theoretically, it would work fine.

In reality, though, it depends on the construction of the iMac.  If I recall correctly, the glass is somehow mounted in place such that it cannot be removed without removing the LCD as well (although I'm not sure on this point).

Here's how to remove it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy0o2WdrN3M

Apparently, though, removing the glass does not rid you of the "glossy" aspect of the screen -- the LCD itself is glossy, not matte:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=595666


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 25, 2009)

Another point - as a service tech, I find that the actual LCD panel surface on those alu-iMacs is VERY fragile, VERY difficult to keep clean. It's just not designed to be left open, and in my experience, collects every bit of dust in the area. The LCD surface is just not intended to be an outside surface.

Better answer, I think, is to find a product like a screen overlay, to cut down the reflections.


----------



## smithy (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey thanks for your help on that one. 

That was one of my considerations as to what is the actual LCD panel below the glass actually like. Maybe I'll try it out and see how it goes, otherwise I'll just hook up my 23" ACD and use them side by side, with the ACD as the main display. 

Cheers!


----------



## fryke (Feb 25, 2009)

I strongly advise you _not_ to remove it. The dust problem really is a big one. If you're not working in a completely dust-free environment, you'll never get the original experience back, you'll _always_ have dust on that screen, and with the glass on top, you'll fix it inbetween. Also: Fingerprints.

Since the screen is glossy even _without_ the glass, there's really not that much sense in removing the glass even _if_ you work in a completely dust-free environment with a radiation suit. And certainly not worth all that hassle.


----------

